# rb26dett in a maxima or a altima



## shooperjae (Oct 26, 2003)

the other day, my friends were talking about putting a rb26dett engine in each other's car..one has a 04' altima 2.5s(245hp) and my other friend has a 04' maxima se(265hp)..i personally think its not that good of a idea..what do you guys think?


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

Riiight... ask your friends how they're going to fit a longitudinal mount sideways? It's possible if they're rich and willing to tear out the entire undercarriage of the car to stick in the 4WD or RWD system... plus all the cutting and shaping needed to put in the drive axles. The RB26 has never ever come in FWD, and cannot be mounted crosswise, because of this.

Tell them we said it was possible.... then watch'em squeal when they get the bill.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Not very cost effective. Maxima/altima = FWD, RB26DETT = RWD. you would spend between 25k and 60k just tearing the car apart and in the end, it prolly won't even be streetable. The only successful use of this engine is in the 240SX and Z cars. Still, it's a very expensive swap and it requires custom tranny and driveshafts.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

oh, I forgot to mention, the 265hp maxima is fast enough with that engine. That engine has just as much potential b/c it's the same as what's in the 350Z. it has .9L MORE than the RB26 and you will only gain about 20hp before mods. A $500-600 exhaust alone will give you about the same gain in the Max as a $50,000 RB26DETT engine swap


----------



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

heh shooperjae, I hope you laughed hard when he told you his 2.5L QR engine put out 245hp


----------



## shooperjae (Oct 26, 2003)

yeah, i told him the 3.5 puts out 245hp but he wouldnt listen..i think they should just mod their cars with aftermarket products. not to mention they do not know anything about cars..well me either..i felt so stupid after posting this in the other nissan forums


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

oh, were they mean?  ...better check carefully next time... I'm surprised none of the flamers have gotten to this thread yet. 

Not anyone's fault, though... some people on board are of the opinion that it's the sales reps who are spreading misinformation at Nissan... they hardly know any more about the cars they're selling than your friend does.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

03+ Altima = 245HP VQ35DE
03 Maxima = 255HP VQ35DE
04 Maxima = 265HP VQ35DE
03+ 350Z = 287HP VQ35DE
Skyline GT-R = 290HP RB26DETT

not much gain.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

Actually:
Skyline GT-R = 300++ BHP... remember the fudge factor with the "276" limit...


But, yeah, too little gain for the price of a new car.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

um I re-read, R34 RB26DETT= 280bhp @ 6800 and 293tq @ 4400


----------



## shooperjae (Oct 26, 2003)

yeah, i believe 280 is correct..how much does the VG30DET(?) put out? 300??


----------



## Greyout (Oct 27, 2003)

An inline 6 mounted sideways? Laff.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

shooperjae said:


> *how much does the VG30DET(?) put out? 300?? *


 you mean the 300zx TT? that's the VQ30DETT (same family as the VQ35). I think it's almost 300hp, not sure.


----------



## Sinister (Oct 28, 2003)

The VQ30DETT is rated at 300hp.


----------



## MaximaZX (Oct 30, 2003)

last time i checked it was the altima 3.5 SE that was 245 crank hp... and back to the subject.... it isnt worth it, just import an r32 and save some money. j/k but it really would be a HUGE project, probably a lot bigger than you think, and i dont think it would be worth it... just my .02

edit: also, the VQ30DE is the engine found in 4th gen Maxima's. the 300zx was given the VE30DE (TT)


----------



## cls12vg30 (Oct 21, 2003)

300ZX Turbo (Z32) 1990-1996 = VG30DETT = 300hp stock

300ZX Turbo (Z31) 1984-1989 = VG30ET = 200hp stock


----------



## green se-r (Mar 27, 2003)

Greyout said:


> *An inline 6 mounted sideways? Laff. *


i think there are some civics powered by nsx motors sittin under the hood sideways


----------



## Sinister (Oct 28, 2003)

Volvo has transversly mounted I6's also, so its not a stange, or new, concept. Just because you have not seen it, does not mean it is not real. Lol.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

green se-r said:


> *i think there are some civics powered by nsx motors sittin under the hood sideways *


Huh? Last I checked, NSXs have always been equipped with a V-6.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I don't even know what to say.......


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *um I re-read, R34 RB26DETT= 280bhp @ 6800 and 293tq @ 4400 *


In japan the law limits cars to like 280hp... so manufacturers always SAY the car gets 280hp but in actuality most of those figures are underrated...


----------



## green se-r (Mar 27, 2003)

fcsmotorsports said:


> *Huh? Last I checked, NSXs have always been equipped with a V-6. *


well fuck, i dont know much about hondas


----------



## Sinister (Oct 28, 2003)

Japan does not have a law specifying horsepower limits. Most manufacturers hold to a Gentleman's agreement, which limits horspower to 276. If you check around, there are few companies that actually honor this agreement. I think Mitsubushi does (Evo makes 276bhp) and Honda does, (minus the NSX).
Oh, the NSX has been equiped with a V-6 since it started production in 1990.


----------

